# Convertidores Analogico/Digital y Digital/Analogico



## Kikis (Nov 16, 2006)

Tengo una duda...

Quisiera saber si los Convertidores Analogico/Digital y Digital/Analogico solo estan en tecnologia CMOS, ya que son dificiles de tratar... por lo que he recurrido a ustedes para salir de la duda...

...O si se pueden hacer con otros componentes...

De antemano gracias...


----------



## Apollo (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola Kikis:

Yo nunca he visto un Convertidor A/D - D/A con TTL, me imagino que la principal razón es que tal vez serían más fáciles de manejar, pero debido a al complejidad del circuito, no serían muy rentables en cuanto a consumo de energía se refiere.

Que problema tienes con los CMOS?
Teniendo las precauciones necesarias, la tecnología CMOS es exactamente igual a cualquier otra, Claro, con sus muy marcadas características especiales.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Kikis (Nov 20, 2006)

Gracais, por tu respuesta... ahora lo que quisiera saber es cuales son las precauciones que pueda tomar para que no se descompongan los CMOS??


----------



## Apollo (Nov 21, 2006)

Hola Kikis:

No son muchas ni muy complicadas las precauciones para manejar CMOS, aquí te dejo un documento con algunas de las más importantes.

Espero y te sea de utilidad esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## Miguel Cool (Dic 6, 2006)

El daño a los circuitos CMOS se debe a la Descarga ElectroStatica o "ESD".

A los puntos de Apollo agrega que cuandon esten en funcionamiento puedes cubrir los chips CMOS con papel aluminio teniendo cuidado que el aluminio toque tanto la parte superior del chip como de todos los pines de este.

Cualquier elemento, persona uobjeto, que tenga carga electrostatica puede dañar al chip si se encuentra en las cercanias o pasa por ahi cercas.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 6, 2006)

Hola a todos:

No puedes dañar los integrados ya que están conectados (a menos que tengan pines desconectados, también llamados flotantes), por la sencilla razón de que la descarga se va hacia el circuito impreso, no hacia el interior del integrado. Yo he frotado telas contra los integrados en pleno funcionamiento y nunca he destruído uno.

Además de que sería muy peligroso poner pedazos de aluminio en la tableta, a lo sumo un blindaje protector de metal.

Las únicas veces que he visto un blindaje en una placa es cuando está montada dentro de un equipo que genera enormes cantidades de carga electrostática, como las caminadoras y los antigüos PLC.

Saludos


----------



## YEAN CARLOS (Dic 6, 2006)

Saludos, estoy trabajando con A/D de 24 bits y he tenido que encapsular la parte del convertidor y operacionales para evitar variaciones, tambien es muy importante la tierra analoga y digital que algunos convertidores traen, pero actualmente en el mercado hay muchos modelos que puedes utilazar, la tecnologia TTl es un poco mas lenta, para que aplicacion lo quieres utilizar....


----------



## Apollo (Dic 6, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Al contrario, en sistemas digitales, la tecnología TTL es mucho mas rápida debido a la baja impedancia en sus entradas, pero en cambio consume más corriente, debido a que se tienen que saturar todos los transistores internos.

La tecnolo gía CMOS es más lenta, ya que tiene una altísima impedancia de entrada (Causa principal por lo que CMOS es una tecnología tan delicada en su manejo), pero el consumo de energía es prácticamente nulo.

Saludos al foro


----------



## YEAN CARLOS (Dic 7, 2006)

Saludos atodos, gracias por el comentario compañero, por experiencia en diseño no me ha ido bien con los ttl. Pero tu opinion es muy importante y valida para algunos casos.....

    Por ejemplo yo he diseñado tarjeta de adquisicion de datos con convertidoras TTL para celdas de cargas y no me andan bien, ahora con cmos no he tenido problema.

  Si me puedes recomendar alguna convertidora de 24bits ttl que conozca te agradeceria mucho......
   Saludos a todos.


----------

